# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Shkronja NJ dhe shkronjat N dhe J

## ILMGAP

heh, sa kot! A mun ti ndani dot shkronjen N nga J-ja ene ta thuni nryshe fjalen "N-J" nuk besoj, pse ateher shkronja "NJ", te themi qe kemi shkronja me shume apo si o puna ?


Nje dite ... N-Je dite

?

----------


## Cold Fusion

> heh, sa kot! A mun ti ndani dot shkronjen N nga J-ja ene ta thuni nryshe fjalen "N-J" nuk besoj, pse ateher shkronja "NJ", te themi qe kemi shkronja me shume apo si o puna ?
> 
> 
> Nje dite ... N-Je dite
> 
> ?


Si parim baze shko dhe meso Alfabetin Shqipetar. I cili eshte ky:

A, b, c, ç, d, dh, e, ë, f, g, gj, h, i, j, k, l, ll, m, n, nj, o, p, q, r, rr s, sh, t, th, u, v, x, xh, y, z, zh.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Si parim baze shko dhe meso Alfabetin Shqipetar. I cili eshte ky:
> 
> A, b, c, ç, d, dh, e, ë, f, g, gj, h, i, j, k, l, ll, m, n, *nj*, o, p, q, r, rr s, sh, t, th, u, v, x, xh, y, z, zh.


po kjo car kerko ktu a mtregon dot ?

----------


## s0ni

N-Je dite

une kete e Shqiptoj keshtu Në Je dite. Sepse N-ne ti e ke lene vecante dmth Shqiptohet Në. Njesoj si M-ja = Më etj.

----------


## Cold Fusion

> po kjo car kerko ktu a mtregon dot ?


Paskam humbur 1 ore kohe te vlefshme per tu marre me dicka tjeter. Me fal qe deri tani u perpoqa te te mesoja ndryshimin e germave te Alfabetit Shqip. Pune te mbare ne vazhdim me revolucionin per ndryshimin e Alfabetit te ri ose alternativ per gjuhen Shqipe.

----------


## s0ni

> Paskam humbur 1 ore kohe te vlefshme per tu marre me dicka tjeter. Me fal qe deri tani u perpoqa te te mesoja ndryshimin e germave te Alfabetit Shqip. Pune te mbare ne vazhdim me revolucionin per ndryshimin e Alfabetit te ri ose alternativ per gjuhen Shqipe.


Cold Fusion  :Ylli3:  :Ylli3:  :Ylli3:   Shpjegimet e tuaja ishin me vend, Rrofsh. Ato qe duan te mesojne dicka prej tyre e lexojne te qete edhe i fusin ne mend.

----------


## ILMGAP

Shikoni re, sepse cdo shkronje ne fund i shtohet "ë"-ja pranaj i shtohet edhe shkronjes "NJ" sikur edhe "N" e "M"-s qe na i morre si shembull ti.

Shkronja "Nj"ë!

Alfabeti:

A, B"ë", C"ë" ... "Nj"ë!

"N"ë, "J"ë

Por kur keto te dyja bashkohen car del ? "Nj"

----------


## s0ni

Po pra shume sakte N-e, J-e
Edhe NJ bashkohet. 
Njeri e mbush gojen plot edhe jo N-e J-e ri qe rri nje jave ta thuash.

----------


## Milkway

> heh, sa kot! A mun ti ndani dot shkronjen N nga J-ja ene ta thuni nryshe fjalen "N-J" nuk besoj, pse ateher shkronja "NJ", te themi qe kemi shkronja me shume apo si o puna ?
> 
> 
> Nje dite ... N-Je dite
> 
> ?


Kur thua Nderi , Jaguari eshte krejt ne rregull sepse jane fjalet N dhe J , por kur te thuash NJeri cila shkronje ?? 

Nuk kan qen budallanj ata qe kan ven edhe kete shkronje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ILMGAP

> Kur thua Nderi , Jaguari eshte krejt ne rregull sepse jane fjalet N dhe J , por kur te thuash NJeri cila shkronje ?? 
> 
> Nuk kan qen budallanj ata qe kan ven edhe kete shkronje


nese bashkon shkronjen "N" dhe "J" car shkronje te jep ty ?

----------


## Milkway

> nese bashkon shkronjen "N" dhe "J" car shkronje te jep ty ?


Po mer kur bashkon 2 dhe 1 qfar te jep ?? Te jep 21 ??

Pse pra egziston 21 ??

----------


## Cold Fusion

Mundohu te kuptosh pak ne lidhje me fjalorin, se sinqerisht u lodha duke shkruar. Po te shkruaje dhe nje roman, me referenca nga me te ndryshmet. Qe te bindesh perfundimisht qe je kryekeput gabim.



Ajo cfare mban gjalle vetedijen e nje Kombi padyshim qe eshte Gjuha e Tij. Nje Komb pa Gjuhe eshte i destinuar te zhduket dhe asimilohet.
Ne kete kendveshtrim vetedija dhe zgjimi i Shqiptareve nen pushtimin osman padyshim qe varej edhe nga faktori Gjuhesore, pa Gjuhe ne nuk do te kishim as Komb. Si u arit kristalizimi i Alfabetit te pare Shqiptar qe do te perfshinte te gjitha trojet Shqiptare dhe kolonite e mergimit.

Historia e formimit te Alfabetit tone Kombetar eshte nje histori e gjate dhe shume e nderlikuar. Ndarjet tokesore Veri-Juge,grupimet e popullsise ne tre Besime te ndryshme Myslimane Katolike dhe Orthodokse e kane nderlikar se tepermi kete hap te rendesishem te vetedijes sone Kombetare. Vlen te permendet se nje faktor mjaft i rendesishem ka qene edhe trysnia e ushtruar nga Fuqite e huaja karshi Popullates Shqiptare.

Per here te pare eshte bere fjale per nje Alfabet te Gjuhes Shqipe ne vitin 1332,nga nga nje frat Domenikan i quajtur Brochart. Kete Alfabet Ai ja paraqiti Mbretit te Frances, Philippe De Valois, ne nje raport per ckishte pare ne vendet e ndryshme qe kish vizituar, me qellim qe t'a shtynte Mbretin t'ia niste njej kryqezate. Duke permendur Shqipetaret e Veriut, frati shkruante:

" ...sadoqe qe Shqipetaret kane nje gjuhe krejt te ndryshme nga ajo e Llatinevet, ata perdorin shkronjat Llatine ne librat e tyre "

Ne te vertete dokumentin e pare te Gjuhes Shqipe, pra Formulen e pagezimit e gjejme te shkruar me germat Latine (1462). Ky dokument ben pjese ne nje leter baritore te Peshkopit te Tiranes dhe Durresit Pal Engjellit.
Nje tjeter dokument i shkruar Shqip mendohet qe gjendet ne Biblioteken "Ambriozana" te Milanos. Behet fjale per nje pjese te Testamentit te Ri. Sipas studiuesve (Stavri Skendo) ky shkrim eshte i shkruar ne dialketin Tosk dhe nen frymen e fese Orthodokse.

Duke bere nje paralele mes ketyre Alfabeteve te Gjuhes Shqipe te shkruar shikojme qarte trysnine apo influencat kulturore qe kane ushtruar ne Shqiperi dy nga fqinjet tane para pushtimit Osman. U desh njefare kohe qe te dilni ne drite te tjera botime ne Gjuhen Shqipe. Kjo vonese shpjegohet me faktin se Ballkani e bashke edhe Shqiperia me te po perballeshin me nje tjeter kulture qe perhapej nen forcen e jataganit. I pari botim pas pushtimit te Shqiperise nga Perandoria Osmane eshte Meshari i Gjon Buzukut (1555).
Ky liber eshte shkruar me Alfabet latin,por edhe me disa germa Cilirike. Afersia e popullsive sllave te Jugut qe jetonin ne bregun Dalmat me prifterinjte Katolike Shqiptare mendohet te jete shtytja qe ka bere qe ne Alfabetin e Mesharit te hasim edhe germa Cilirike. Megjithate ky Alfabet nuk ndeshet me sepse ne veprat e Pjeter Budit gjejme nje Alfabet te ndryshem nga ai i Buzukut,sadoqe edhe ky ishte mbeshtetur ne germat Latine.

Kete Alfabet e perdori edhe Bogdani ne vepren e tij "Ceta e Profeteve". Ky Alfabet u ruajt deri ne fillimin e shekullit te 20-te dhe u "pagezua" me emrin "Abece-ja e Shkrimtareve te Lashte te Veriut". Ne Shqiperine e Jugut veprat qe kane mbeteur ende jane te datuara relativisht vone,megjithse edhe keto kane karakter kishtar. Kjo vonese shpjegohet me kushtet ne te cilat ndodheshin dy Kishat, Ajo katolike ne Veri dhe Kisha Orthodokse ne Jug. Gjate pushtimit Turk, kisha Katolike shikohej nga Osmanet si nje "armik" i perandorise, pasi kishte lidhje me Vatikanin,ndersa Kisha Orthodokse kishte shume here me shume liri veprimi saqe ishte bere edhe pjese e administrates Osmane. Kjo gjendje per Kishen Orthodokse vazhdoi deri ne kohen kur Rusia doli si mbrojtesja e te Krishtereve Orthodokse.

Patriakanes se Stambollit ju dobesuan shume pozitat ne Shqiperi edhe pse nje pjese e Popullsise Sqiptare nderoi besimin ne Islam. Atehere Kisha Orthodokse filloi propaganden fetare per te forcuar Besimin. Vlen te theksohet se veprat e shkruara nga Orthodokset ne ate kohe ne te shumten e rasteve kishin nje fryme Helenizimi. Ne Voskopoje ne shekullin e XVIII dolen ne drite dy vepra,njera i perket Theodhor Kavaliotit dhe titullohej
"Fjalor i Greqishtes popullore, Vllahishtes dhe Shqipes" ndersa tjetra i perkiste Mjeshter Dhanilit dhe qe titullohet "fjalor katergjuhesh" pasi ishte shtuar edhe gjuha Bullgare karshi greqishtes,vllahishtes dhe Shqipes.

Keto vepra qe ishin me sakte fjalore u shkruan me alfabetin grek dhe Mjeshter Dhanili ne parathenien e fjalorit te tij e tregon qarte se kishte si qellim greqizimin e popullsive Vlehhe dhe Shqiptare.Ne gjysmen e dyte te shkullit te XVIII Kostandin Berati shkroi "Liber kendimi i Greqishtes dhe Shqipes" por edhe ky perdori si alfabet ate Grek. Ne vitin 1824 ne Korfuz botohen te Kater Ungjijte Greqisht edhe Shqip. Per pjesen Shqipe u perdoren te 24 germat greke si dhe 9 germa te tjera te posacme. Ky Alfabet u prit mire ne Shqiperine e Jugut pasi u perdor edhe me vone ne vitin 1885. Ky alfabet u krijua nga nje grup perkthyesish nen kryesimin e Grigor Argjirokastritit, peshkop Shqiptar i ishullit te Eubese.

Naum Veqilharxhi ne vepren e tij "Liber Kendimi" 1845 perdori nje tjeter alfabet. Ky alfabet nuk u perdor nga ndonje tjeter dhe mbeti vetem ne zonen e Korces. Kostandi Kristoforidhi ne verpat e tij perdori dy alfabete ne perkthimet e tij te Ungjillit.Ne perkthimet qe beri ne dialektin Geg ai perdori gemrat Latine ndersa ne dialektin Tosk perdori germat Greke. Vec dy alfabeteve qe kemi permendur deri tani ne veprat e shkrimtareve Shqiptare shikojme te shtohet edhe nje tjeter Alfabet. Behet fjale per alfabetin Arab, qe erdhi si pasoje e pushtimit te Shqiperise nga Turqia.

Veprat e para datojne ne shekullin e XVIII."Evraheja" e Muhamet Kycykut,poezite e Nazim Trakulles dhe poezia "anakreontike" e Mulla Hysen Dobracit jane disa nga keto vepra.Disa prej ketyre shkrimtareve ishin Syni dhe te tjeret Bektashi (besnike te nje sekti Pantheist te deges Shia) qe ishin perhapur ne Shqiperine e Jugut. Ne pergjithesi keto botime ishin vjersha me klarakter fetar.Ne vitin 1877 Hoxha Tahsin qe jetonte ne Janine nxjer ne drite nje alfabet te mbeshtur ne shkronjat Turke,por menjehere u arestua nga autoritetet dhe u dergua ne Stamboll, pasi Gjuha Shqipe ende nuk i gezonte te drejtat ashtu sikunder disa gjuhe te tjera brenda Perandorise.
Nje vend te vecante zene edhe botimet e mergatave Shqiptare ne Greqine e Jugut dhe ne Itali. Marko Bocari ne vitin 1809 shkroi fjalorin Greqisht -Shqip per konsullin Francez Pouqueville. Ky fjalor u shkrua me germa Greke dhe u botua ne vitin 1882 nga Anastas Kullurioti.

Alfabetet qe perdoren Arbereshet e Italise,sadoqe nga origjina ishin Orthodokse dhe nga Jugu i Shqiperise qene bashkuar dhe perdoren vetem Alfabetin Latin. Vetem Dhimiter Kamarda perdori alfabetin Grek ne Gramatiken e tij si dhe ne shtesen e saj. Megjithate ky alfabet ishte perdorur edhe me pare nga Albanologu Hahn ne botimin e tij Albanesische Studien.
Sic u pa me larte vetem "Abeceja e Shkrimtare te lashte" pati jetegjatesi reth 300 vjet, ndersa te tjerat nuk dolen jashte qarkut ose zones se shkrimtarit qe i perdori dhe nuk paten shtrirje kohore.

Ajo qe i bashkoi Shqiparet per te krijuar nje Alfabet Shqiptar qe te perdorej ne te gjithe Shqiperine pa dallime fetaro-krahinore ishtje Lidhja e Prizrenit ne vitin 1878.Lidhja hartoi nje program per autonomi administrative duke i dhene rendesi mesimit te Shqipes ne Shkolla si e vetmja ruge qe do te conte ne krijimn e nje alfabeti te perbashket mbare Shqiptar. Ne Stamboll,Vellezerit Frasheri (Sami dhe Naim Frasheri) formojne "Shoqerine per botime Shqipe)1879. Kjo shoqeri krijoi nje Alfabet te mbeshtetur ne shkronjat Latine dhe ne disa Greke si (f) dhe (dh). Ky alfabet ndoqi parimin "nje shkronje,nje tingull" dhe pati nje themel gjuhesor te shendoshe. Ky alfabet u perdor per organin e kesaj shoqerie "Drita" si dhe per botimin e Abetares dhe Kendimit si dhe te librave te tjere shkollore.

Ky alfabet u quajt me emrin "abeceja e Stambollit" dhe ushtroi nje ndikim ne pothuajse gjithe popullsine Shqiptare perfshire edhe mergatat.
Konsujt Austriake ne raportet e tyre lajmerojne se ne vitin 1905 ky Alfabet perdorej ne te gjithe Shqiperine e Jugut duke perfshire Myslimane e Orthodokse deri ne Jugun e Prizrenit dhe Diber. Fillimisht kjo nisme u perkrah nga Porta e Larte si nje ruge per te ndaluar trysnine Sllave dhe greke,duke cilesuar Kombesine Shqipatre nder Shqiptare, por sa u pa se reziku Slavo-grek kaloi Porta e larte filloi ndalin e perdorimit te ketij Alfabeti. Interesi i Sulltanit ishte qe ne Shqiperi te mbizoteronte alfabeti Arab ose ai Turk sidomos ne popullsine Myslimane Shqiptare qe perbente pjesen me te madhe te popullsise. Duke percare popullsine ne Mysliane dhe te Krishtere,reziku per shkeputjen e Shqiperise behej shume here me i vogel, per te mos thene i pa mundur.

Shkollat Shqipe here lejoheshin nga Porta e Larte e here mbylleshin,si pasoje e politikes qe ushtronte Evropa.Politika Turke luhatej mes Liberalizimit dhe konservatorizimit. Per te theksuar eshte edhe politika qe kleri Orthodoks Grek ushtroi ne percarjen e popullsise Shqipatre ne Myslimane dhe Orthodokse. Fillimisht Kleri grek mallkoi perdorimin e "Abecese se Stambollit" dhe ata qe e perdornin ate. Shume Shqiptare u vrane apo u helmuan nga greket vetem sepse kerkonin arsimin e tyre ne Gjuhen Amtare. Ne Shqiperine e Veriut gjendja paraqitej disi me mire.nen mbrotjen e Austro-Hungarise ishin hapur dy shkolla nje seminar Franceskan dhe nje institut Jezuit. Me vone u hapen edhe shkolla te tjera pasi interesi i Austro-Hungarise ishte ndergjegjesimi i Shqipareve me anen e kultures se tyre Amtare si kunderpeshe ndaj sllaveve.

Ne vitin 1899 ne Shkoder themelohet shoqeria Bashkimi nen kryesine e Imzot Preng Docit, abat i Mirdites.Ky abat pati nje mbeshtetje te madhe ne klerin katolik dhe hartoi nje Alfabet te vetin. Ky alfabet u mbeshtet ne ate Latin dhe gemrat Shqipe qe nuk kishin korespodente ai i krijoi duke bashkuar dy germa psh: *dz (xh) gh(gj)*. KY alfabet u perdor per te shtypur nje sere librash te financuar nga Austro - Hungarezet por megjithate kjo {abece} mbeti vetem ne zonen e Shkodres. Tre vjet me vone ne Shkoder u krijua nje tjere Shoqeri,Agimi nga prifti katolik Dom Ndre Mjeda nje filolog dhe poet. Edhe kjo Shoqeri prezantoi Alfabetin e saj. Edhe ky Albabet si ai i Stambollit perdori parimin "nje shkronje,nje tingull" por me ndryshimin sepse ne disa shkronja u vendosen shenja dalluese psh *g'(gj" n'(nj).* Ky Alfabet u prit mire ne Kongresin Nderkombetar te Orientalisteve qe u mblodh ne Hamburg ne vitin 1902 dhe u perkrah nga KryePeshkopata Katolike e Shkodres. Faik Konica filloi te perdorte nje Alfabet te vetin ne te perjohshmen Albania qe dilte ne Bruksel,per te krijuar nje Alfabet mbare Shqiptare. Perpjekjet e tij nuk paten shume sukses dhe Alfabetet qe mund te mernin trajta Kombetare nebeten vetem tre. Aflabeti i Stambollit, Alfabeti i shoqerise Bashkimi dhe ai i shoqerise Agimi.

At Gjergj Fishta, nje Poet Kombetar duke pare se pas Lidhjes se Prizrenit kishim nje bollek Alfabetesh filloi ti bente objekt ne satiren e tij. Ja nje pjese e shkeputur nga Anzat e Pernasit:
per cdo kacube na bijne nga nji letrar ,
Qi, ethun trush me' pralla e me gazeta,
perfton ma n'fund e piell nji Abecedar .
Pjelle mushku po. Por prap Shqipnia e shkreta
Prej sish do t'ndahet n'njaq kortare e copa
sa shkrola iane prej A e deri n' Zeta...

Ardhja ne fuqi e Xhon Turqve (Turqeve te rinj) solli per Shqiptaret nje liri te madhe ne fushen e Arsmit. Tani Shqptaret gezonin te drejta si te gjithe popujt e tjere te perandorise Osmane. KJo liri veprimi i dha Levizjes Shqipatare per Pavarsi nje shtytje te madhe. Ne qytet e medha u krijuan Shoqeri apo Klube me karakter Arsimor por qe kishin qellime politike te pa shpallura. Filloi botimi i gazetave, librave dhe krijimi i nje Alfabeti te perbashket u be kerkese e dites. Ne gazeten Liria qe botohej ne Selanik nga Midhat Frasheri u be nje thirrje per mbledhjen e nje Kongresi qe te vendoste njehere e mire per punen e Alfabetit Shqip.Bara per organizimin e Kongresit i ra Klubit te Manastirit qe quhej Bashkimi. Ky Klub ishte nder te paret e krijuar dhe kishte nje rendesi gjeo-politike pasi ishte kryeqender e Vilajetit. Ky Kongres i filloi punimet ne 14 Nentor te vitit 1908 deri ne 22 nentor dhe perbehej nga delegate Klubesh, Shoqerish, Mergatash, Shkollash, qytetesh. Ky Kongres kryesohej nga Midhat Frasheri qe ishte edhe ideatori. Pak pas hapjes se punimeve Kongresi vendosi krijimin e nje komisione nga delegatet me te afte per te zgjedhur Alfabetin. Ky Komision pati per Kryetar At Gjergj Fishten. Fillimisht Ky komision i vuri si detyre vetes tre ceshtje:
1) Te zgjidhej njara nge tre abecete (ajo e Stambollit, Bashkimit, Agimit)
2) Te mereshin pjese nga cdo abece per te krijuar nje te re
3) Te behej nje alfabet i ri.
Pasi rahu per me shume se tre dite ceshtjen e Alfabetit,komisioni doli ne perfundime Njera ryme mendonte per te krijuar nje Alfabet te mbeshtetur ne 25 germat Latine dhe krijimin e germave te tjera me bashkimin e dy germave.Ne pak fjale ky Alfabet ishte pothuajse si ai i Shoqerise Agimi.
Ndersa pjesa tjeter perkrahte Alfabetin e Stambollit.

Pas shume mbledhjesh Komisioni vendosi te linte ne perdorim te dy keto Alfabete,duke ja paraqitur kete vendim Kongresit. Ne fjalen e Tij, At Gjergj Fishta theksoi se edhe vetem Alfabeti i Stambollit do tu mjaftonte Shqiptareve per nevojat e tyre, dhe u rikujtoi delegateve se edhe Gjermanet perdorin dy Alfabete, ate Gotik dhe ate Latin.Megjithese Kongresi i Manastirit ishte nje ngjarje me rendesi per jeten Politiko-Kulturore Shqiptare
filluan te dalin pengesat e para. *Popullsite Myslimane te Kosoves dhe te Veriut nuk mund te pranonin nje Alfabet qe nuk ish si ajo e Kuranit
pasi propaganda e Hixheve pat zene vend ne keto popullsi.*Turqit e Rinj qe ishin ne fuqi filluan te perdornin kete moment per te ndaluar perdorimin e Alfabetit Latin,duke pasur frike se mos Shqiptaret kerkonin pas kesaj edhe shkeputjen krejt nga Porta e Larte.

Ne Shkurt te 1909 Klubi Shqiptar i Filatit i shkruan Shoqerise Bashkimi te Manastirit qe ishte bere edhe qendra e ketyre Klubeve:": « Ju kemi shkruar shume here se Komiteti i Turqvet te Rij ( Cemiet) ne Filat eshte shume kunder gjuhes Shqipe. Ndashti po e tregon kete kundershtim krejt hapet; mbledh fshataret dhe u thote se Sulltani eshte kunder gjuhes Shqipe... Po ne kete kohe u thote te nenshkruajne rije deklarate kunder perdorimit te shkrimit Shqip». Ne Korce Klubi Dituria u shqetesua kur pa se disa hoxhe predikonin se Aflabeti Shqip duhet te ishte me germa turke dhe se germat Latine ishin te te "mallkuarve". Ne 23 korik te vititt 1909 ne Diber Turqit e rinj mundesuan nje Kongres nen emrin e "Komitetit Konstitucional Osmanlli Shqiptar". Ne kete kongres moren nje pjese e madhe delegatesh nga Veriu dhe Jugu i shqiperise dhe Porta e Larte e perdori kete Kongres si karte ne syte e Evropianeve. Ne 19 shkurt 1910 ne Korce u be nje demonstrate kunder futjes me pahir te Alfabetit Turk ne shkolla.Mernin pjese reth 15000 veta dhe u mbajten shume fjalime ne favor te Alfabetit Latin dhe Hafiz Aliu (nje Klerik Islam) e bekoi Alfabetin e Manastirit.

Gjithashtu u derguan edhe telegrafe deputetve Shqiptare qe te mos hiqnin dore nga kersat per lejimin e arsimimit te shqiptareve ne Gjuhen Shqipe dhe te ndalonin hyrjen e alfabetit turk ne Shqiperi.Per tu vene re jane edhe deklaratet e 12 hoxheve te Filatit qe u shfaqen hapur pra Alfabetit Latin. Edhe ne Shqiperine Jugor, Bektashinjte luajten nje rol me rendesi ne favor te Alfabetit latin ndersa ne zonat e Shqiperise se Mesme propaganda pro Turke kishte zene vend. Carja mes Nacionalisteve Shqiptare dhe Turqeve te rinje ishte bere aq e madhe saqe u hoq dore nga ruga ligjore per te ndaluar hyrjen e alfabetit turk ne sistemin arsimor Shqiptar.

Ne vitin 21 mars te vitit 1910 ne Manastior mbidhet serisht Kongresi qe doli me vendimin se "Ceshtja e Aflabetit eshte nje ceshtje qe u oerket vetem Shqiptareve dhe se kjo ceshtje eshte zgjidhur perfundimisht dy vjet me pare". Qeveria Turke i shikoi perpjekjen e Shqiptareve per te pranuar Alfabetin latin si nje hap drejt shkeputjet nga Porta e larte. Vete Veziri i madhe deklaron keto fjale:''Qeveria e quan deshiren e Shqiptarevet per te pranuar abecene Latine si hapin e pare te shkeputjes se tyre prej Turqise... Qeveria duhet te beje cmos dhe do te beje cmos pe'r te ndaluar perdorimin e abecese Llatine". Kryengritjet Shqiptare dhe lufta Ballkanike coi ne Pavarsine e Shqiperise ne Nentor te vitit 1912,gje qe e shkeputi autoritetin e Portes se Larte mbi Arsimin e Shqiptareve.

Sic thame me larte Kongresi i Pare i Manastirit 1908 la ne perdorim Aflabetin e Shoqrise Bashkimi si dhe ate te Stambollit. Ky i fundit mbante brenda tij disa germa greke per te zevendesuar shkronjat qe nuk gjendeshin ne ate latin.Gjate Luftes Ballkanike kur populli yne u perball me mizorite Greke, filoi ta identifikoj cdo gje greke si armike e detyrimisht edhe germat greke te Alfabetit te Stambollit. Ne Shqiperine e Jugut filloit tanime te perdorej vetem alfabeti me gemra Latine dhe per faktin sepse ishte me i lehte ne botimet brenda gjith Shqiperise.

Pra sic shihet pame me larte nje histori te shkurter te formimit te Alfabetit Shqiptar qe kemi edhe sot.Megjithese i permbledhur shkurt kjo histori mban brenda saj dramen e Shqiptareve ne keto 500 vjet,dhe pa pike dyshimi mund te themi se Historiku i Alfabetit eshte ne vetvete Historia e Shqiperise.

P.s Don't tani te lutem kam vendosur ne disa vende opsionin (*bold*), per te pare lindjen dhe ndryshimin e tyre, po ashtu dhe si ndikoje perhapja e Alfabetit Shqip ne Kosove.

Nuk kam me fuqi te rri dhe te shkruaje, te rri dhe te kerkoje qe te te mbush mendjen ty. Po ta lexosh me vemendje shpresoje qe do te kuptosh dicka te vlefshme qe ja vlen ta mesosh.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

është tingull së pari. Shqiptoje e do e kuptosh  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ILMGAP

> Po mer kur bashkon 2 dhe 1 qfar te jep ?? Te jep 21 ??
> 
> Pse pra egziston 21 ??


O lale kur bashkon 2 dhe 1 nuk jep fjalen njezet e ni por jep fjalen dyni

nersa kur thua shkronjat

Në Jë, i bie NJë, kur ato bashkohen! Fjala Në me Jë, p.sh., fjala Një ditë, N-J!

Ose me ndryshe, me trego nje fjale ku perdoren shkronjat "N" dhe "J" ku nuk shqiptohen "Nj" ?

----------


## ☆Angie☆

është TINGULL!!!

----------


## s0ni

Fusion, e lexova fjale per fjale historine Flm.
Po sjell ketu edhe filmin "Udha e Shkronjave" qe per fat te mire eshte ne youtube. Nqs nuk e keni pare shiheni tregon permbi gjuhen tone Shqipe, dhe sakrificat per te patur alfabetin qe kemi sot.

----------


## s0ni

> O lale kur bashkon 2 dhe 1 nuk jep fjalen njezet e ni por jep fjalen dyni
> 
> nersa kur thua shkronjat
> 
> Në Jë, i bie NJë, kur ato bashkohen! Fjala Në me Jë, p.sh., fjala Një ditë, N-J!
> 
> Ose me ndryshe, me trego nje fjale ku perdoren shkronjat "N" dhe "J" ku nuk shqiptohen "Nj" ?


O ti Don't  ja ke fut kot tani,
Po Me Ne si e thua kur bashkohen Mne???

Nj nuk e kemi vetem ne ne alfabet por edhe Spanjishtja me Ñ eñe...thuhet pak a shume  njesoj si Nj-ja jone. 

Pse ndalove vemtem me Nj? Pse jo Ll, dh, th, Rr???? e tjera me rradhe.

Te gjitha shkronjat kane kuptimin e caktuar edhe shprehrjen e caktuar.
 N-, J- mua me duket N-e, J-e nqs jane te ndara.  :me dylbi:

----------


## mia@

> nese bashkon shkronjen "N" dhe "J" car shkronje te jep ty ?


Jep shkronjen dhe tingullin NJ. Pse habitesh? tIngullin nj e gjen dhe ne Anglisht vecse e perfaqesuar me te tjera shkronja. Pavaresisht se nuk e kane si shkronje e kane si tingull. 
Ne kemi fatin ta kemi si shkronje me vete. Me e lehte kjo.
P.s Nuk mund te thuhet tingulli Ne dhe Je. Por N dhe J jep NJ pa ate e ne fund, lol.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Është tingull së pari, "nj" është bashkimi i shkronjave që është gjetur për ta përshkruar. Mund të ishte edhe Ñ ose Ņ ose й etc

----------


## s0ni

Na qerrove moj Angelina  :ngerdheshje:

----------

